# The man that wants fishing stopped.



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well the news in the West has been all about the new fishing tax,,some familys will have to pay more than $700 to go fishing,,kayakers will get of a bit lighter,it will be $180 to launch the kayak and catch a Snapper,,this guy Minister Moores mates wanted to make it $500 or even $1000 to catch Snapper,,we are lucky at the moment.

The West Australia fishing community are numb with shock,,its come out of nowhere 

Not sure if you have to be a member of the site but heres http://www.fishwrecked.com with a few comments and info. Basiclly Mr Moore admitted on radio yesterday he hopes to price fishing out of reach of most people as a way as preserving fish stocks


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

And so it starts, that is shocking. i wonder what rec fish and all the other organizations were doing while this was being arranged.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

where is a spokesman for fishing ringing up talkback,or abc...anyone can oppose this lunacy on air
ditto letters to the paper
and write to your member as every letter is considered 1000 votes
where are your organisations..in newcastle,2-3 state seats were swung from labor in favour of fishing,,,the shooters have 2 upper house senators and the balance of power to push the state laws in favour of commonsense gun use


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

shorty thats unbelievable

is that to keep a snapper, what if it is released.

man, how i despise authority used for controlling the people. the only dudes in politics are egomaniacs who have failed at being union reps or failed at being businessmen.
i dont vote anymore. i write myself a certificate saying "severe nausea". this is not an exaggeration. when the electoral commission write to me and ask why ive been sick on so many election days, i respond (IN TOTAL TRUTH).the very thought of actually ticking a box with some cretins name on it makes me nauseated. they can throw me in jail but i have no time for their soul destroying, brain dead attitudes. 
like the romans of old , these guys just want to feed you bread and circuses (read maccas and foxtel)

god help anyone that wants to go in the bush (locked), fish(banned). swim (only between the flags) boat (make sure your rego sticker is on the port side not the starboard)

when i cash in my super i'm buying an island and some artillery to keep the guys from sea patrol away.i have to go outside to get some fresh air now.

your post has made me quake in fear for my kids future.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Scare tactics like the writing on the bottom of the photo make your point seem less valid.



grinner said:


> god help anyone that wants to go in the bush (locked), fish(banned). swim (only between the flags) boat (make sure your rego sticker is on the port side not the starboard)
> your post has made me quake in fear for my kids future.


I thought that lifegaurds were a good thing grinner??
God forbid you should have to put your rego sticker in a certain spot. We really do live in hard times. Very scary indeed.

We need to realise that we're all fighting the same fight, we all want our fishing environment protected.

BTW who will have to pay $700??


----------



## OzAudio (Jun 20, 2009)

I remember a state election in Victoria when Jeff got kicked out.

Labour wanted to allow dredging for in the bay, I think it was to allow bigger ships up to Melbourne. The dregdging was going to kill the muscle beds in the bay.

Anyway on election night there was a massive swing to Labour and they got in except for the seats on the eastern side of the bay. They had a swing to the Libs and the commentators had no explination.

This election showed 2 things, firstly the people can make a difference and secondly the commentators have no idea and peddle crap!

I suppose the minister involved wants to build a big public building that nobody needs?

WA is anti fishing, I believe the licence fee to be a fishing guide regardless of boat size is in the order of $100,000. Thats why there are hardly any fishing guides in WA.

Rocky,


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

This is absolute lunacy. I have two sons and a daughter, all very succesful ,well balanced and responsible.One is the greatest conservationist of all time,he runs a successful kayak business on the south Coast ,check out region X. My children were all reared to enjoy fishing,they set there own rules,only take what you will eat in a meal,nothing under size or breeding stock etc. Many the time as they grew up we had great discussions out in the boat,they can't get away from Dad when you are 5k's off shore. I hate to think what they would have found to amuse themselves without the opportunity to go fishing. " The devil finds work for idle hands."Surely recreational fishing is BIG enough a lobby group to nip this idiocy in the bud. Refer to Arlo. Guthrie. "Alices' Restaurant". We need a movement. I feel better now.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Labor had some crazy plans so we voted them out at the last election,,,that did not work ,Liberals are in now.

In short kayakers will need a $30 boat fishing licence and a $150 Demersal fishing licence,,for boats its $180 per person on board.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

dishley said:


> BTW who will have to pay $700??


A family that goes fishingin a boat $150 each per person plus $30 boat fishing licence.

Oh and a ban for all demesal fishing oct 15 th -dec 15th plus Cockburn Sound snapper ban Oct-feb (where kayakers fish)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

The Greenies say its not tough enough and are very unhappy. 8)


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Shorty said:


> Oh and a ban for all demesal fishing oct 15 th -dec 15th


Whats that?


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Shorty said:


> dishley said:
> 
> 
> > BTW who will have to pay $700??
> ...


So a family with 4 people over 16 that all want to take fish and all have their own boats??


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

That is absolutely ridiculous. :twisted: :twisted:

How can a family afford that, its hard enough for most to make ends meet now. This is there way of totally kicking out amateur fishermen. I bet (like the green zones in Moreton Bay) it will hardly affect the larger comercial fishing companies.

You have got to stop it, because if it gets in there it wont be long before other states follow.

This will shut down businesses who rely on amateur fishing, like bait stores, tackle store, boat shops, etc..

Let me know who to write to and if there is any petitions on line I can sign.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I personally don't have anything against a reasonably priced fishing licence, if it will help protect and manage our fish stocks, and so long as all the money raised goes to things like fish stock research and management, education, fish stocking and so on. But this is just insane. For ONE adult who wants to target all species in WA the annual fee is *$405*!!!!!!

Dishley wrote


> So a family with 4 people over 16 that all want to take fish and all have their own boats??


No, the boating licence is per person, not per boat. So that's 4 X $30 (boating licence) plus 4 X $150 (demersal licence) = *$720* if the 2 kids are over 16. Kids under 16 will "only" cost $90 each.

And it's not as if these are the only licences necessary: If you also want to catch rock lobster ($45), abalone ($45), freshwater fish ($45), marron ($45), and use a net ($45), the total for a family of 4 = $720 (boating & demersal license) plus $900 (all other licenses) = *$1620*. Does anybody except the pollies, the public servants, and the more rabid conservationists think this is reasonable?

And then there are the unintended consequences. The increased cost will inevitably mean that other fish species will be placed under more fishing pressure (the government recognize this - they've reduced the bag limit on low and medium risk fish, and reduced the size of the upper slot limit on tailor to 50cm at the same time as introducing the new licence).

The recreational fishing industry is going to be devastated. Tackle shops will be hit big time by this, and the charter industry will also suffer, as each customer will require a boating licence ($30) plus a demersal licence (you can get a one day licence for a "mere" $20, or a fortnight for $60). Stack that on top of the already high cost of a day's charter fishing and charter operators are going to find it hard to find customers. And in the West Coast Bioregion they won't be allowed to fish for demersals at all between October 15 and December 15 - and that's in the peak business period for them. I predict there are going to be a number of bankruptcies in the near future. General tourism is also going to suffer - lots of people come here for fishing trips.

And then there's the question of whether this will actually protect fish stocks. If you've had to pay $180 for the privilege of fishing for demersals then the temptation will be to get maximum bang for your buck. You'll probably fish more often, and you may well keep more fish than you would otherwise have done.

The government say all the money raised by the licences will go back into recreational fishing management. However, while this is obviously a good thing (if they stick with it), it's worth noting that they include "compliance and enforcement" as part of that management program. I've got a feeling that this will chew up a large percentage of the funds, rather than going to research, fish stocking, education, and other matters that might actually help protect fish stocks. Especially since you can guarantee that there are going to be huge fines for people who break the new rules - and those fines end up in consolidated revenue, not recreational fishing. Just as a rough guide to how big those fines might be, current fines range up to $5000 per offence plus 10 times the value of the fish caught.

As I said, I don't oppose a reasonably priced licence. Something like $30 to $50 per annum for ocean angling (whether shore-based or from a boat) seems pretty fair to me. To protect the demersals, rather than having an extra licence, a better system would be for each angler to be issued with a small number of non-transferable, non-reusable tags (say 8 to 10) each year. This system is used in Canada to protect steelhead, and apparently it works very well (thanks to jutto on the WA forum for suggesting this system).

*********************************************************************************************************************************************

Here's some addresses for anyone who want's to help we WA anglers fight this ludicrous licence:

Premier, Colin Barnett: http://www.premier.wa.gov.au/Ministers/ ... ister.aspx

Minister for Fisheries, Norman Moore: [email protected]

Online petition: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/Fishing_Licence?

For more detail on the fishing licence go to: http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/docs/pub/RecF ... /index.php and then check out the FAQ document and the minister's press release.

Cheers,


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

mustrumr said:


> I personally don't have anything against a reasonably priced fishing licence, if it will help protect and manage our fish stocks, and so long as all the money raised goes to things like fish stock research and management, education, fish stocking and so on. But this is just insane. For ONE adult who wants to target all species in WA the annual fee is *$405*!!!!!!


Bloody hell ,that is going way to far! I thought the $150 would be all inclusive, but $405??
Stick it to him boys


----------



## kayakity-yak (May 31, 2007)

grinner said:


> man, how i despise authority used for controlling the people
> your post has made me quake in fear for my kids future.


I hear you mate. Soon we'll need permission to scratch our own arse.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

The Do Gooders strike again, it makes me livid. Grinner I am in with you


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Insanity.

What I don't get is how they've had the hide to get this up. Surely there are no votes in making rec fishing the preserve of the well off.

I'd be surprised if this gambit pays off.

:?


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 9, 2008)

OK eveyone I have done my bit I have fired off strongly worded emails to both the Minister and the Premier of WA .
If everyone sends emails to them maybe it will do some good.It will at least choke up there email.If you don't hear from me again it probably means the federal police have arrested me for threating ministers of the crown with karma.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

If only his parents used a condom

craig


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

That is insane....petition signed, and email on its way.
What a crock. Hope it doesn't materialise into a nationwide DISASTER.
Cheers,
Smeg (not happy)


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

If anyone would like to put up a template of an e-mail to send that would be great. I have plenty of e-mail accounts for a bit of good old-fashioned spamming, I just have no idea what to actually put in the e-mail itself. :? :lol:


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

fishnut said:


> This one of those situations in life that I would not pay one red cent and I would still fish. This is a blatant rip off and a total abuse of peoples civil liberties.
> If they get away with it in W.A. , WATCH OUT THE REST OF AUSTRALIA. Good luck fellas.
> Cheers Darren


I was thinking exactly the same thing fishnut, if WA get away with it, it will pave the way for all other states to implement it. THIS IS SOMETHING THOSE IN EVERY STATE SHOULD BE RALLYING TO CRUSH.


----------



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

I truly think it is highly unlikely that this sort of legislation will become the norm in Australia for four reasons.

Firstly, both the fishing and non-fishing public is generally in favour of enforced bag, boat and catch limits as well as (in most non-******* states ;-)) a nominal annual fishing licence that funds projects such as mulloway stocking, FADs and enforcement of bag limits. It is understood by both groups that it is in everyone's best interest to fish sustainably and not overfish our costal waters and mess things up for future generations. The intent of the current legislation is one of encouraging responsibility and keeping recreational fishing sustainable. No fisherman bemoans the Grey Nurse Shark ban or the bans on the various wrasses: most of us are (in our own somewhat carnivorous ways) relatively green in our outlook.

Yet the new laws discussed above instead seem to not have the intent of sustainability, but rather disincentive. They seem to actively try to limit, for a reason that does not seem too clear, the numbers participating in recreational fishing. Economically, it is a simple flat rate tax on fishing. We, as a society, apply the same taxes to things we consider to have negative externalities, or are 'bad' for society: cigarettes, alcohol, etc.

I severely doubt the public will buy this, particularly in the eastern fishing-happy states. We have all had our magical moment fishing with our uncle, father, grandfather(/mother, I suppose) or whoever - fishing is tacitly considered a good thing by most Australians.

Secondly, fishing is one of the few great levellers within our society. Fishing is a recreation enjoyed by pauper and prince alike. The proposal of legislation that imposes a flat-rate tax will be rightly labelled as a regressive tax and will leave the proposer wide open to justifiable accusations of elitism. History shows that those branded with the mark of the elitist in Australian politics do not survive for long. Politicians know this, and, I believe, will not even risk the association.

Thirdly, while relatively disparate and disorganised, recreational fishing accounts for a non-negligable portion of the Australian national income and accounts for a significant number of jobs and particularly small businesses. By significantly taxing fishing, the demand for fishing goods (tackle, rods) and services (charters) as well as demand for complementary goods and services (tourism, transport) will drop in a highly predictable manner. Particularly in the current economic climate, this is essentially political idiocy.

Fourthly, I believe that Australians are a law-abiding people, but only to a point. That point is reached when they believe that the law no longer serves the social weal and will cease to observe the law and do as their morals dictate thereafter. Not only will enough people will ignore the law, enough fisheries officers will cease to penalise children, fathers and sons, grandfathers and granddaughters out on bonding fishing trips in a $500 tinny that the law will become farsical and will descend into irrelevancy.

That said, I can imagine a number of situations whereby such measures could be passed. The most realistic of these would be by publishing of data (veracity irrelevant) that indicated that recreational fishers (lumping, obviously, the muscle-boated 500 snapper/day types with the dad-on-a-tinny) were destroying Australia's precious ecosystem and needed to be stopped, thereby inciting a public debate and at least some deep city-dwelling demand for Something To Be Done.

So, in short, I am not panicking, yet I am keeping an eye out.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Alex,
you are a clever quick witted young man and could easily slide into politics. Maybe you can be member for fisheries.

I agree in there is no need to panic across the board. Moore? Moore? I heard the name before I am sure wasnt he the rumour monger and doomsday guy?

In Qld fishing is still free. Just pay for fishing in dams. Here on GC the council promotes fishing as a rec activity and has numerous fishing jetties on the local waterways.

Increasing fees wont cut down on fishing cause people want to get there monies worth..

Work with CSIRO and other clever bodies to set (and remodify) catch limits.
Mark


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the support,,the whole thing is a worry,,not so much for me but familys and children,,it will not be affordable anymore to go fishing,,just because you own a boat does not mean you are rich.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Broaden this. If you are on another fishing, kayaking, boating or whatever forum, get them involved.
> 
> It is in the interest of us all to help our western comrades.


As it is spoken, so it has been done!

The South Australians will help! Most ridiculous thing I've heard for a long time! :twisted:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

We should not forget that taxes like these are extremely regressive. That is they penalise the poor much more than the rich. So the poor are more likely to not pay them, get caught and end up with much steeper penalties and even jail.

Would love to know who is advising Moore. This kind of approach is not typical of fisheries management. It seems more likely to be coming from the radical green anti-fishing groups. These guys may pay lip service to the needs of the common man but they only really have their radical agenda in mind


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You're on the mark Peril. The government is bowing to pressure from green groups and to green academics who think they more than recreational fishing groups. 
The greens don't believe the measures go far enough, as they wanted a huge increase in the number of sanctuary zones. We all know that their agenda is to make fishing a thing of the past :twisted: 
The academics with the the green beliefs think that the half baked studies they have done in lowering a couple of cameras here and there and not seeing many fish on the footage recorded are conclusive proof that demersal fish stocks are at the point of collapse.
Rec fishos here in WA are not averse to preserving fish stocks (well the vast majority). We are quite willing to say - reduce bag limits *again*, pay a "reasonable" fee for a fishing licence to promote well planned fisheries management, have closed seasons and maybe even have sanctuary zones in certain areas to maintain fish stocks at sustainable levels, however the politicians only listen to those groups that they can buy votes and concessions off in parliament.
As has been mentioned by some on this thread. This type of stupidity by the WA Govt has the potential to flow on to the other states, so get behind us embattled Sandgropers and support the cause folks  Bombard Mad Moore and his cronies with letters and emails and let them know the people have the power!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

There's another possible benefactor in all this, large comercial fishing interests. What could possibly happen (and its happening here) is the government uses the money from the licences to buy up all the small time comercial operators (family run businesses) and with the restrictions on amateur fishermen, the large comercial operators have less competition and can get more money from the dwindling stocks of fish.......Hey its already happening with the beef industry, petrol industry and the grocery industry.....or are they all one and the same? 
Might be a bit of a conspiracy theory, but it wouldn't be out of place for politicians to look after there big business mates and they can still look good by saying there looking after the greens.

When they turned parts of Moreton Bay into greens zones, I wasnt too concerned because it was a small area and it looked like it would affect the comercial operators as well.....wrong....It only affected the smaller drift netters and small trawlers, had zero affect on the larger comercial operators. :twisted:

Oh no!.....I've been found out....theres a knock on the door....I think they've come to get me.......Nooooo


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

2 emails sent,petion signed,donation paid

You gotta stop these lunatics


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Its great to see continued support,,in W.A I see some fishermen that reckon its a great idea and that we should have complete confidence in the goverment to do the right thing 

The main paper here is mainly on the side of the antifishing mob and get quotes and storys from them on a weekly basis,,while ignoring or not returning calls from the fishing groups, the Editor of our local fishing magazine has been calling all week but no calls have been returned.

Hopefully this is just a scare tactic and he will reduced the fees,,then everybody will say what a great bloke he is,,even though it will still cost a heap.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Heres an idea, everyone ignore the licence system, ignore the fines, clog the system by causing them to processing all the penalties - I don't think they would actually throw you in gaol?


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

emails sent,petion signed,donation paid, Also cancelled holidy booked through WA tourist commission I will spend my money chasing Barra in NT now.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

MrFaulty said:


> Heres an idea, everyone ignore the licence system, ignore the fines, clog the system by causing them to processing all the penalties - I don't think they would actually throw you in gaol?


Their are already one step ahead.

Don't pay yor fines and your drivers licence gets suspended,get caught driving and your car gets impounded for 28 days and costs $1000 to get it back,towing fee ,storage fees,,etc


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Shorty said:


> MrFaulty said:
> 
> 
> > Heres an idea, everyone ignore the licence system, ignore the fines, clog the system by causing them to processing all the penalties - I don't think they would actually throw you in gaol?
> ...


We are talking about Australia :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Sounds more like Soviet Russia

kp


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Shorty said:


> MrFaulty said:
> 
> 
> > Heres an idea, everyone ignore the licence system, ignore the fines, clog the system by causing them to processing all the penalties - I don't think they would actually throw you in gaol?
> ...


Bugger.

Link to petition required


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

Shorty said:


> MrFaulty said:
> 
> 
> > Heres an idea, everyone ignore the licence system, ignore the fines, clog the system by causing them to processing all the penalties - I don't think they would actually throw you in gaol?
> ...


Welcome to the Soviet State of Australia Comrades :twisted: 
But seriously it's way over the top and over controlled, f***ing bloodsuckers!


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Here's that link to the petition again: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/Fishing_Licence

Thanks everyone for your support on this issue.

Cheers,


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Done it. We certainly don't want this concept being picked up by the other states.


----------



## swivels (Oct 28, 2008)

eric said:


> The Government and more so, Government Departments tend to get a bit excited about fines and punishing people for not paying them. Mostly because if they don't they will end up on Today Tonight or some similar show about how dangerous cars are being driven unregistered and unlicensed people are drunk at the wheel and running over kids and dodgy builders and nobody is doing anything about it
> 
> You break the law and get fined. Pay it or go to court. Risk further fines, or spending quality time in a small room with a big fat hairy guy that is going to show you a whole new way of loving. Own your mistakes and make appropriate amends, don't blame the Government for making your life interesting, it's not their fault you were speeding, not obeying signs, not registering your car, whatever. Those are your choices, they are not making them for you. They are merely punishing you for behaviour that often puts other people at risk of serious injury or death. Stupid, selfish and anti-social driving is the largest factor in accidents. Your fines are your problem, not mine. Unlike, say, if you were speeding and unable to stop from hitting my daughter on the road.


Eric,
Agree, should follow the thread, and agree with you on idiots on the road, BUT
I do not break the law, i'm not a hoon and I have not received a fine for over 6 years, i have my license with all its demerit points. What does piss me right off is governments greed on revenue, and, what do you get in return? Victoria is completely screwed - infrastructure, transport, health system, water management, policing etc etc... yet there's a speed camera on every corner, ready to take you hard earned cash for going 3km/h over the limit! Also, there is an army of parking inspectors waiting for you. I think this is just as relevant, as it all comes down to cash grab, whichever way possible, to make up for their incompetence in the next budget. my 02.


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

I agree with everyone on how unfair this licencing system is, but unfortunately no amount of protesting is going to change their mind. They knew how unpopular this was going to be. There's only one way to attack this, and that is to try and change it from within. Is anyone on this forum a politician? Or is anyone aspiring to it? If you are I suspect you have at least 5335 votes at the next election if it's a federal seat (and that is just yak fishermen)!

I agree that fish stocks need to be preserved, but the way they are trying to do it means that people who spend all that money on a licence are going to try and catch/ keep more fish than before just so they get their moneys worth. It may be a couple of years before they realise this by which stage fish stage fish stocks will be further damaged. A very strict bag limit, and a lower value licence (similar to the eastern states) would be much more successful, with the licence fees being used to police the bag limits and keep the less honest anglers from ruining the fishery. And a strict and small bag limit would be great for us yakkers and probably not change our habits - I still have trouble fitting just one snapper in my kayak, and I know several WA yakkers currently regularly practice catch and release with large legal sized fish. Although, after spending all that money on licences, I suspect they may keep them instead...

So, who wants to become a politician?


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

This is madness, but there is a minority of people not all are fishermen who should look at there behaviour when it comes to littering and fishing practices. I walk along the beach at Mornington vic. quite regularly and the crap that is left on the beach, empty bait bags, glow sticks, empty plastics pakaging, drink bottles, cigarette butts, etc. Then if you go for a walk on the jetty you see bucket loads of undersized fish, fish left on the pier in the sun, fish hooks, line etc. I can honestly say i have never littered the beach or bush for that matter, i'm no greeny, i just love the outdoors and most of my buddies are the same when it comes to taking out our rubbish, i often take a plastic bag with me and pick up what i can. 
There are these left wing weirdo's who use all this stuff to get these crazy ideas into the parliment and which becomes law. You can see why politicians turn a fishery into a marine park or BAN fishing because that is the easy way out.
I say if we fisherman whether your a yakker, stink boater, or jetty basher take home all the crap that we use and try to do the right thing, and if anyone is doing the wrong thing, let them know in a nice manner. 
At least we are doing our bit and if we can prolong our sport into the next century so my kids and your kids and there kids can enjoy the feeling of winding in a fish to either eat or release, then we can be proud that we made a difference.
Bilby.


----------



## Kalgrm (Nov 15, 2008)

coldwetnhappy said:


> I know several WA yakkers currently regularly practice catch and release with large legal sized fish. Although, after spending all that money on licences, I suspect they may keep them instead...


That's me on both counts. I've been happy to release big snapper I've caught this year, but with such a high price on my landed fish from now on, you can bet I'll be keeping every fish I can as soon as I've paid my ~$700 for my family of 4 to fish.

Not happy with these bastards.

Graeme


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

coldwetnhappy said:


> I know several WA yakkers currently regularly practice catch and release with large legal sized fish. Although, after spending all that money on licences, I suspect they may keep them instead...


[/quote]

I dont think this would be the case, considering the thousands already spent on kayaking and fishing equiptment i wouldnt think this would change anyones catch and release mindset. I think most people would be understaning enough not to take out frustrations on the fishy's


----------



## Beanhead (Nov 13, 2008)

Petition signed Western brothers.
Good luck with the fight and watch for dirty tricks. These jerks can't be trusted .
In my part of the country they'd rather lock you out.
Regards Dave.


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

If the fish stocks improve, wont we have a problem with other countries coming in and illegally fishing anyway. Surely one boat with nets could take more in a week than recreational fisherman could take in a year.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Heated email sent to all concerned :twisted: and the petition signed, i just saw this post [about an hour ago] and was ......F#@kin concerned to say the least . The more people that sign that petition the better ,and that is all i will say :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

bilby said:


> This is madness, but there is a minority of people not all are fishermen who should look at there behaviour when it comes to littering and fishing practices. I walk along the beach at Mornington vic. quite regularly and the crap that is left on the beach, empty bait bags, glow sticks, empty plastics pakaging, drink bottles, cigarette butts, etc. Then if you go for a walk on the jetty you see bucket loads of undersized fish, fish left on the pier in the sun, fish hooks, line etc. I can honestly say i have never littered the beach or bush for that matter, i'm no greeny, i just love the outdoors and most of my buddies are the same when it comes to taking out our rubbish, i often take a plastic bag with me and pick up what i can.
> There are these left wing weirdo's who use all this stuff to get these crazy ideas into the parliment and which becomes law. You can see why politicians turn a fishery into a marine park or BAN fishing because that is the easy way out.
> I say if we fisherman whether your a yakker, stink boater, or jetty basher take home all the crap that we use and try to do the right thing, and if anyone is doing the wrong thing, let them know in a nice manner.
> At least we are doing our bit and if we can prolong our sport into the next century so my kids and your kids and there kids can enjoy the feeling of winding in a fish to either eat or release, then we can be proud that we made a difference.
> Bilby.


 Here here well said .The things i have seen some fishermen do has sickened me. All you can do is play your part and take home someone elses crap when you can.Once i was lucky enough to score an unopened bottle of very expensive scotch which was left in a bag with other..rubbish :lol:


----------

